# 2004 gto side defroster not working!



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

My GTO'S side window defroster works terrible! :confused


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GTOJEFF said:


> My GTO'S side window defroster works terrible! :confused


Join the club.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

yea mine sucks too


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Mine sucks too!!!


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

yup! they are crap...


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

There's a certain science to this problem:

You need to continually alternate between winshield defrosters and front blowers (for lack of better words). The two side blowers (driver side door and passenger side door) need to be pointed up and towards windows. Hope this helps.

Keep it on the blowers to long and your windshield will begin to frost and vice versa.


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

*defrost*

i have found that the defrost will work, but you have to turn it to full defrost. with atleast speed 2, it does work. if that does not work for you, then you can block off, half of the vent, that's hidden between the door, and the dash, again i reinterate, if it's important.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I read in the manual that you are suposed to use the A/C to help clear the windows. When I used the A/C it did do a better job, but it's slow.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I took the piece on the door panel off like i read in another post and realized the air from the dash goes into the door and out either the defrost hole or the vent hole. Used hole instead of vent to differentiate between the two.

I couldnt get it back when I realized the vent hole was open and the door blocked me from putting the piece back in. then it dawned on me that if the vents are open, the air will not go to the defrost/window but instead to my face.

I then closed the vents by rotating the wheel with the arrow on it, and put the piece back in. 

Bottom line, close the vents on the door so air goes to the window. then read the owners manual where it says to turn the air cond on. I guess the dehumidifier doesnt work unless we turn it on. 

I turned on the air, closed the vents, and the side windows cleared up.

try it on defog, tell me if it works for you.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Guys,
Ignore part of what I said above. I took the piece in the door off today in the daylight, and learned it it solid between the vent and the defrost. If you look at the dash you will se a big hole and a little hole above it. the little hole is the defrost hole.

Gonna play some more this weekend and will report back.


----------

